# Thule T2: 1.25" to 2" conversion?



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

I have a Thule T2 that fits a 1.25" hitch, sold that car and now have a car with a 2" hitch. Thule won't sell me the lower shank to convert my 1.25" rack to 2", which seems really lame.

I've been thinking of buying a piece of 2" square aluminum tubing, drilling a few holes and bolting it on to my existing rack.

Any recommendations on the tubing? Looking at 2" x 2" with a wall thickness of 1/8".

Anyone else do the same? Thoughts?


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

They sell adapters.

2" To 1-1/4" Hitch Receiver Adapter: Amazon.com: Automotive

I had one for my set up. Daily driver was 1 1/4" wife's car had 2". No problems.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just get the adapter but only catch is don't know if you are able to add on the additional 2 trays that the 2" version of the t2 allows for if you were so inclined in the future.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

How well did the adapter work? Any additional sway in the rack?

I'll probably give that a go first.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

The one I bought came with a spring loaded bolt lock thing, instead of just a pin that tightened the adapter down very well. The whole setup had the same amount of slop as the 1.25 into 1.25 receiver. I see on Amazon they also have a aluminum one that looks pretty slick for not a whole lot of $$$$.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

This aluminum adapter bolts to the rack for no sway and does not extend the rack out any further like other adapters can.

Amazon.com: 2" Class III/IV to 1-1/4" Class I/IV Hitch Adapter Insert Sleeve: Rage Powersports: Automotive

P


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Mr. P thanks, that is just what I'm after. I bought the adapter Rock suggested and am not impressed. Doesn't fit well which results in a lot of play. I'll try yours. Otherwise I'll be buying 2" box section of aluminum and make my own 2" shank.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Good luck with the adapters. All of them are a compromise. Anything you buy or make will have "some" slop in it. There will always be a need for clearances in order to insert racks into receivers. Adding an adapter just adds one more level of movement.


----------

